# Stepping up my game



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

Not sure how well known my set up is, but i will give a quick rundown
-Schimmel 83mm motor with rods and all ARP hardware
-Big Valve head, valve springs, TI retainers, mk4 2.0 lifters
-SP short runner
-ebay FMIC
-ATP exhaust mani
-Schimmel 263 cams
-3" turbo back exhaust
Car had Schimmel 263 cams and a gt30r t3 1.06 and made 450hp @15 psi and 501hp at 20psi with the C2 Stage 2 fuel kit
Stepping up my game, went with a gt37r and now schrick 276 cams, and C2 Stage 4 fuel kit. I cant wait. Hoping to make some rather large HP numbers (watch out, porkchop boy!)
A picture of the car








and some pictures from the weekend
the 30r and 37r side by side
































New turbo installed








Intercooler








Changed from an ~8psi spring to a ~12 psi spring
















Waiting on some different oil fittings tomorrow, and then will run it on the stage 2 fuel kit until the new stage 4 fuel kit arrives
Thanks for looking, 
Kevin



_Modified by xpalendocious at 7:40 PM 1-18-2009_


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

what fuel were you running during your 450hp run? That mk2 must be a beast.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Stepping up my game (xpalendocious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_what fuel were you running during your 450hp run? That mk2 must be a beast.

c2 stage 2 fuel kit...42lb injectors, 4" maf housing, C2 EPROM. Yes, its a beast


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Stepping up my game (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

watching your build thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

I guess I was referring to what octane gas you were using.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_I guess I was referring to what octane gas you were using.

there was some 110 in the tank for the dyno, but the car drove just the same with 91 octane, and there was no pinging or timing being pulled in vag com. the beauty of a 7.8:1 compression motor


_Modified by xpalendocious at 11:48 PM 1-18-2009_


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

my spoon is too big


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

I've noticed that many people use 8v lifters, but for what reason? Sorry, as I know the question has for sure been asked before, but search has been sucking lately.


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*

I noticed that your new turbo is a twin scroll hot side. Do you plan on getting a new manifold that is also split to benifit from that, or will you use the old one? or is the mani already split? but nice build.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*

Bad *** car bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was gonna ask how it likes 20 psi on pump gas w/ that size IC w/ limited airflow. I guess at that compression, no issues?
Are those falken azenis RT-615's I see








You ever run this car in the 1/4 or intend to? That's alot of power in what looks to be a light Mk2.


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (oldbetsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldbetsy* »_I noticed that your new turbo is a twin scroll hot side. Do you plan on getting a new manifold that is also split to benifit from that, or will you use the old one? or is the mani already split? but nice build.

thats just a divided housing. divided housing =/= twin scroll


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*

so wouldn't you want a manifold setup for that? b/c it will lower spool time.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (oldbetsy)*

Sounds like its gonna be a beast, dont see too many 37R's. And an interesting cam choice


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Considered a split manifold, but cant justify the time and money it would take to do, when this turbo was an otherwise drop in replacement for my gt30r.
Yeah, rt615's...not enough tire for the car
Do intend to drag race when the track opens up in the spring, although i will admit im not a good driver.
Thanks for the comments, cant wait to get it on the road


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoMoreHonduh* »_I've noticed that many people use 8v lifters, but for what reason? Sorry, as I know the question has for sure been asked before, but search has been sucking lately.

supposedly they are lighter. I havent personally compared the weight.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_Considered a split manifold, but cant justify the time and money it would take to do, when this turbo was an otherwise drop in replacement for my gt30r.
Yeah, rt615's...not enough tire for the car
Do intend to drag race when the track opens up in the spring, although i will admit im not a good driver.
Thanks for the comments, cant wait to get it on the road

13.0 @ 140


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
13.0 @ 140

Did you guys ever race @ the same PSI?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

is this a gt37r(ballbearing) or journal ..?looks like the same housing as gt40r.. you could have gone gt35r then everything would be plug n play..


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Did you guys ever race @ the same PSI?


We did my s2k at 10 and his car at 14, his car was a bit faster. Should be even now at the same boost with the new turbo.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

That 12 psi spring must have been a bitch to install IN THE CAR.
Looking Good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
Yeah, rt615's...not enough tire for the car



I'm running these too. 205/50/15's. They seem ok but it's hard to tell. I've only run them in the cold and on a 12 lb. wheel so even I spin the top of 2nd running 9-10psi. DR's hooked better but they suck in anything other than a straight line.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_That 12 psi spring must have been a bitch to install IN THE CAR.
Looking Good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks
and here is how i do wastegate springs in the car, by myself


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_is this a gt37r(ballbearing) or journal ..?looks like the same housing as gt40r.. you could have gone gt35r then everything would be plug n play..

it is the same housing as a gt40. I couldnt decide between a 35r and a 40r so i made a compromise.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

We did my s2k at 10 and his car at 14, his car was a bit faster. Should be even now at the same boost with the new turbo. 

but you can steer with the throttle in the s2k so who cares what car is faster?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

step.. step.. step yo game up!








Looks bad ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

so,
what are you doing with your 30r??


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_so,
what are you doing with your 30r??

using it and my old 42lb fueling kit on a spare vr that i have


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*









We are happy to announce that we are working with Kevin to fuel his new project with C2 Stage 4.Fueling Kit (500+whp capable); which includes a completely NEW pro-maf housing, 630cc injectors, and C2 Software. We will also be running this Stage 4 on another member's car in a completely different climate for comparisons. As our BETA testing progresses, we will be posting the results here. 

C2Motorsports


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Very nice project! Reminds me of the dubsquared monster race car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I look forward to being de-throned


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Very nice project! Reminds me of the dubsquared monster race car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I look forward to being de-throned









your dyno was low boost right? you are going higher? it will be a fun battle


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

Yes sir, 24.5 psi, that was the highest output out of the 10+ break-in dynos using 93 octane. I would like to see what Atwood's tune can do with Q16 and 30psi











_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 1:21 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

600whp or bust


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_








We are happy to announce that we are working with Kevin to fuel his new project with C2 Stage 4.Fueling Kit (500+whp capable); which includes a completely NEW pro-maf housing, 630cc injectors, and C2 Software. We will also be running this Stage 4 on another member's car in a completely different climate for comparisons. As our BETA testing progresses, we will be posting the results here. 

C2Motorsports


Pro-MAF?


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Weiss)*

very nice! Love looking a a big turbo sitting in a vr engine bay!
Should be a very nice setup!
Also really interesting to see your numbers on the 42# kit with the lower compression.
Did you run low comp. pistons + a spacer?


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Pro-MAF?

Programable mass air flow sensor.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

Really??


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Yep. I had talked to Chris at H2o and he said that is how Jeff is able to make it work. I believe it utilizes a 3 inch housing. I'm sure when the time comes they will give everybody the full breakdown. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_
Programable mass air flow sensor.


Not programable...
Just designed to support more power than a stock VR6 sensor in a 4" housing.
-Jeff


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Not programable...
Just designed to support more power than a stock VR6 sensor in a 4" housing.
-Jeff


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_










I would imagine that that sensor is scaled differently thus allowing more airflow before it saturates to 5v.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

I would imagine that that sensor is scaled differently thus allowing more airflow before it saturates to 5v. 

i think its just a better quality sensor with more granularity in it's readings. which if thats the case, he could also make a lower HP version of the software that gets more accurate/consistent A/F readings.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_very nice! Love looking a a big turbo sitting in a vr engine bay!
Should be a very nice setup!
Also really interesting to see your numbers on the 42# kit with the lower compression.
Did you run low comp. pistons + a spacer?

je 9:1 pistons with a schimmel 9:1 spacer


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Kevin, totally didn't realize you worked at Tomas till I called yesterday, shows how much I pay attention. I look forward to comparing numbers with you. Can't wait to see what the new MAF looks like, hope to see it late this week or early next http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 9:10 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
je 9:1 pistons with a schimmel 9:1 spacer


Aren't there like oil lines or something you should be working on?


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

:thumb:


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Kevin, totally didn't realize you worked at Tomas till I called yesterday, shows how much I pay attention. I look forward to comparing numbers with you. Can't wait to see what the new MAF looks like, hope to see it late this week or early next http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yeah it will be fun to find the limits of this setup.
I dont always make it known that I work at TST because I dont want my opinion to interfere with the shop. I dont always say the nicest things.
Anyways, car runs. 13psi with the 37r feels like ~20psi with the old turbo


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_








We are happy to announce that we are working with Kevin to fuel his new project with C2 Stage 4.Fueling Kit (500+whp capable); which includes a completely NEW pro-maf housing, 630cc injectors, and C2 Software. We will also be running this Stage 4 on another member's car in a completely different climate for comparisons. As our BETA testing progresses, we will be posting the results here. 

C2Motorsports


Thanks, I'm glad that the timing worked out for the release of your software and me upgrading my turbo. Can't wait to get the fuel kit installed, and also look forward to the dyno results.
C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

all that money and a damnn ebay FMIC...


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_all that money and a damnn ebay FMIC...

im sorry, but what is wrong with it?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
im sorry, but what is wrong with it?
its cooling efficiency suffers greatly because of fin desity...search around google and you'll find many logs and data to boot...do it right the first time...get a garrett core. i have one and have done logs on it...trust me when i say THEY SUCK.


_Modified by the_q_jet at 2:27 AM 1-21-2009_


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

"stages" ---- "worry me".


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_"stages" ---- "worry me".

me too, but in this case it actually makes sense. from mild to wild, c2 has a fueling stage that is right for you


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_its cooling efficiency suffers greatly because of fin desity...search around google and you'll find many logs and data to boot...do it right the first time...get a garrett core. i have one and have done logs on it...trust me when i say THEY SUCK.

_Modified by the_q_jet at 2:27 AM 1-21-2009_

I'm sure they are not the greatest... but when a 9 second RWD DSM rocks one, I'll trust it for mine.








Anyway, can we get some footage??


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

I would imagine that that sensor is scaled differently thus allowing more airflow before it saturates to 5v. 

Here is a little information regarding the new maf that we will be using; there will be a full technical write-up upon the official release.
The new Pro-MAF out flows larger diameter meters, due to its bell mouth design. The MAF's 360 degree sampling allows it a more accurate reading. It is capable of supporting 800 flywheel HP and includes a high flow conical air filter.


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Here is a little information regarding the new maf that we will be using; there will be a full technical write-up upon the official release.
The new Pro-MAF out flows larger diameter meters, due to its bell mouth design. The MAF's 360 degree sampling allows it a more accurate reading. It is capable of supporting 800 flywheel HP and includes a high flow conical air filter. 

Looking forward to this, havent been able to keep a maf alive for more than 3 pulls without it going south...







Havent driven the vr for a month or so in frustration of the issue.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*









I just crawled out from under a rock and this is what I read. I hate you Mr. Kevin hahaha. Is that a 38mm Tial?. 



_Modified by omllenado at 9:42 AM 1-21-2009_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.Lvr* »_
Looking forward to this, havent been able to keep a maf alive for more than 3 pulls without it going south...







Havent driven the vr for a month or so in frustration of the issue.









Why not?


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Why not?









Well maf's are expensive, especially if they only last three pulls. havent been able to figure out why they keep dying, hence the frustration.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
I'm sure they are not the greatest... but when a 9 second RWD DSM rocks one, I'll trust it for mine.









so if someone jumps of a bridge so would you huh? I guess if your a drag car then it jus doesnt matter....


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

What's a MAF?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_so if someone jumps of a bridge so would you huh? I guess if your a drag car then it jus doesnt matter....









how about you just let it go.. its working for him..so thats all that matters..


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
how about you just let it go.. its working for him..so thats all that matters..

thanks, and you are right. 450hp at 15psi, something is working right. if i find that my IAT's climb, i will do something about it.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.Lvr* »_
Well maf's are expensive, especially if they only last three pulls. havent been able to figure out why they keep dying, hence the frustration.

i would be frustrated also, but before upgrading/replacing your fuel system, look into what is actually killing your MAf


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
how about you just let it go.. its working for him..so thats all that matters..
Because i dont have to. Working and working well are two different things.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_What's a MAF?








hush you!


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
i would be frustrated also, but before upgrading/replacing your fuel system, look into what is actually killing your MAf

They were talking about a new maf (the PRO maf)which is what i was looking forward to seeing if that solves the issue, I would love to figure out what the hell is going on but have little success... I wasnt trying to imply that fueling was the issue, i know its a metering issue.








To the op, nice numbers.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Stepping up my game (xpalendocious)*

couple videos from last night. this is 14psi with the 42lb fuel kit, 263 cams, gt37r
video from last night. rolling on the throttle in 5th gear. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gerGmPlxtNI
and a few more
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xlc20vDX3TY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgjvXUs-fII
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x6DxXeUnIY


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Stepping up my game (xpalendocious)*

wow


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Stepping up my game (omllenado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omllenado* »_ Yikes. 

Fixed that for you.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Stepping up my game (vr6swap)*

gonna hook up with cabzilla this weekend, we will shoot some videos in daylight


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.Lvr* »_havent been able to keep a maf alive for more than 3 pulls without it going south... 

How close is it to the compressor? 

_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_gonna hook up with cabzilla this weekend, we will shoot some videos in daylight

Have you recirculated your DV yet?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Have you recirculated your DV yet?

oh yeahhh


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Stepping up my game (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_gonna hook up with cabzilla this weekend, we will shoot some videos in daylight

And Cabzilla has a DVcam, not a 2fps cellphone.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Stepping up my game (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
cabzilla should come to dinner with us tonight


cabzilla wants to know where dinner is tonight


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Stepping up my game (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
el torito in concord. we already drank a keg and margarita are in the blender now. should be a fun night


when


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Stepping up my game (cabzilla)*

cabzilla is having my baby.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Stepping up my game (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_cabzilla is having my baby.










and its kicking.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Stepping up my game (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
el torito in concord. we already drank a keg and margarita are in the blender now. should be a fun night


Is that a good mex restaurant?. I'll try them next time I'm around Concord... I love chile relleno


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Stepping up my game (omllenado)*

I got 10$ on xpalendocious gettin the sh*ts tomorrow


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*clutch took a sh*t*

was racing cabzilla on Saturday and did a hard 4-5 shift and something felt funny in my clutch. it still held, but wouldn't completely disengage. With some rev matching, i was able to get the car home. Pulled the tranny out today and here is what i found...2 pressure plate strap rivets broke. So i went ahead and put in my ACT uprated pressure plate that i had laying around. Oh and what was in there was a clutchnet 6puck disk with a new oem pressure plate, and i reused the disk, just installed the new ACT plate. Here are some pics!
Here is a good rivet








here is a bad rivet








and a random picture into the engine bay








broken pressure plate...
















old plate, clutchnet 6puck disk, and the new ACT plate








ACT plate installed...








And half of the fun of this car...the quaife six speed with 3.3R&P


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (xpalendocious)*

and a picture of my motor at a GTG this weekend

_Quote, originally posted by *SfVDub* »_some photos chyeeaaaaa


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (xpalendocious)*

very nice.
how much more of a PITA is the trans install/removal with that longer endcap (6th gear)?


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (jhayesvw)*

this s2k?.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (omllenado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omllenado* »_this s2k?.











Yes, that s2k. 

PS, we are idiots. 140mph cluster.



_Modified by cabzilla at 10:52 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_very nice.
how much more of a PITA is the trans install/removal with that longer endcap (6th gear)?


the end cap doesnt make much difference, you just have to angle the motor a little bit further down to get the tranny to slide out. The hard part is how heavy the tranny is with the quaife diff and the 6speed gear kit.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (cabzilla)*

Wow i need to step up to 42s and upgrade my software.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (omllenado)*

How did you like the Clutchnet 6 puck? Seems like it held your power fine but how was the engagement for street driving?
I'm tring to decide on what disc to run. Right now I'm ~300whp and was thinking full faced Kevlar but I may go #42 at some point.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_How did you like the Clutchnet 6 puck? Seems like it held your power fine but how was the engagement for street driving?
I'm tring to decide on what disc to run. Right now I'm ~300whp and was thinking full faced Kevlar but I may go #42 at some point.

engagement was harsh, but i was still able to daily drive the car. mine was worse to drive because the 6spd has a tall first gear. my friend has it on his 1.8t and it is great to drive


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (xpalendocious)*

broke the ACT pressure plate tonight. ugh


_Modified by xpalendocious at 12:01 AM 1-27-2009_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (xpalendocious)*

I dare you to... Put the turbo on your other MK2 VR6


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_I dare you to... Put the turbo on your other MK2 VR6









funny you mention that. look under my username for a 24v for sale soon. all of this drive train is going to get transferred over. i think


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_broke the ACT pressure plate tonight. ugh

_Modified by xpalendocious at 12:01 AM 1-27-2009_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (omllenado)*

Booo


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_broke the ACT pressure plate tonight. ugh


Might as well twin disk that bish


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
Might as well twin disk that bish










show me one that doesnt cost 1500 and i will consider it


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
engagement was harsh, but i was still able to daily drive the car. mine was worse to drive because the 6spd has a tall first gear. my friend has it on his 1.8t and it is great to drive

Would you still recommend this clutchnet 6 puck kevin?. I want to get that since you said you were using that clutch but I'm only staying around 350 ish once I get my 42s.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (omllenado)*

oliver i recommend this clutch for your setup


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (xpalendocious)*

Right on.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (omllenado)*

bumping this back up. I am sorting out some chassis/suspension issues tomorrow and then I will install the C2 Motorsports Stage 4 fuel kit on Sunday. I am also installing a Bosch 044 pump with a -10 siphon feed from the tank and new -6 aluminum hardlines from the pump to the fuel rail, and back to the tank. 
After that, going to turn up the boost more and try and get some better dyno numbers about this time next week. 
At my request, my chip was written with a 7,700 RPM red line. I look forward to revving higher since my motor is still gaining power up top
Possible road blocks:
-3" turbo back exhaust with 2 resonators and a muffler causing too much back pressure
-38mm wastegate creeping 
-2.5" boost pipes might not be sufficient
-boost pipes dont have beads rolled on the ends, may pop apart.
-C2 recommends running a 4" turbo inlet pipe to the 3.5" PROMAF, i am temporarily re-using my 3" TIP.
-axles may not handle the power. Already broken several in low gears, recently started breaking them in 4th gear. 
So anyways, look for pictures tomorrow 


_Modified by xpalendocious at 5:01 PM 2-13-2009_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (xpalendocious)*

Is your wastegate dumping or re-routed into the exhaust?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Is your wastegate dumping or re-routed into the exhaust?

rerouted 










_Modified by xpalendocious at 7:54 PM 2-13-2009_


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

I just re routed mine back into the downpipe and now it doesn't sound like a ****ing truck. 
subscribed:


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
rerouted 


Why not just dump it with a megaphone on it? Does C2's tune require the reroute? I dont know if this is true, but i heard that on some chipped FI cars you need to reroute it because the O2 sensor needs to be able to read all the gasses.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Why not just dump it with a megaphone on it? Does C2's tune require the reroute? I dont know if this is true, but i heard that on some chipped FI cars you need to reroute it because the O2 sensor needs to be able to read all the gasses.

That doesn't make much sense, especially on ECUs that use narrowband. Even on the ones that use wideband, the o2 will have enough gas to sample, dumping shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
That doesn't make much sense, especially on ECUs that use narrowband. Even on the ones that use wideband, the o2 will have enough gas to sample, dumping shouldn't make a difference.

And to further that point, at WOT, when the WG opens, it defaults to the WOT map. The only time it really is going to live trim is part throttle, city driving. The only issues I have heard of is getting false knock codes because the end of the dump tube wasn't extended far enough and was tripping the sensors.


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

is open dump really that much louder then when you recirculate ?
Keeping my eye on this thread


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: clutch took a sh*t (KubotaPowered)*

I have the old 2006 C2 software and it freaks out at wot in the higher gears(4th & 5th) but not on 1-3... part throttle is ok








so kevin carry on, can't wait to see the next step. You and cabzilla are crazy. 



_Modified by omllenado at 9:59 AM 2-14-2009_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_is open dump really that much louder then when you recirculate ?


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

reason why i rerouted mine. imagine running no cat/exhaust just the downpipe.


----------



## PlayboyRabbit (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (omllenado)*

Kevin, that thing is badass and keeps getting crazier. Are you replacing with stock axles to keep them the weak point so more costly stuff doesn't break? Just wondering cause with the amount of time and money you have into it I would think you would have gotten stronger axles.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (PlayboyRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PlayboyRabbit* »_Kevin, that thing is badass and keeps getting crazier. Are you replacing with stock axles to keep them the weak point so more costly stuff doesn't break? Just wondering cause with the amount of time and money you have into it I would think you would have gotten stronger axles.

cant justify 1500 for DSS axles. it doesnt seem to be a strength problem, more of a geometry problem
edit: $1900 for the DSS axles
http://www.driveshaftshop.com/pdetail.php?pid=195


_Modified by xpalendocious at 1:47 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
cant justify 1500 for DSS axles. it doesnt seem to be a strength problem, more of a geometry problem
_Modified by xpalendocious at 1:47 PM 2-14-2009_

I was having a problem breaking a lot of axles before when i was running the poly mounts, and i had the p/s trimmed down like most people do on mk2's. I since then have gone to the delrin mounts and did not modify them at all. I have not had any axles problems what so ever since. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: I'm running empi axles from GAP now. I've been to the track 3 times on full slicks launching at 4500rpm w/ 425ish whp and i haven't broken an axle yet.


_Modified by 92g60gti at 7:05 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

what about raxles?


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*

i bet ya dfont get any traction do ya?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

you are gonna keep breaking PP's, ask me how i know
i gotta save up some $$$ and go twin or keep taking the tranny out at leaset once a season


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_you are gonna keep breaking PP's, ask me how i know
i gotta save up some $$$ and go twin or keep taking the tranny out at leaset once a season



A season? He's doing like three a week


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

A season? He's doing like three a week









Soo true... haha. Every time I bump into Kev he broke his axle, spun a bearing, blew his clutch.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

Some work from yesterday. I converted the car to 5lug with hopes that that will help my axle geometry and found some other issues while i was in there. Here are the pictures
Took the subframe out..
















Apparently I ripped the motor mount cup off the subframe...
















So I welded it back on








The Inside of my axle cup is gouged from when the inner CV joint breaks








Did an alignment


















_Modified by xpalendocious at 11:39 AM 2-15-2009_


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*cabzilla is a whore*

With the suspension sorted out, it was time to install the new fuel system. I dropped the tank and added a -10 siphon feed to the new bosch 044 fuel pump, and ran -6 aluminum hardlines for the feed/return to the fuel rail
Undo the lines in the trunk








Dropped the tank








The old fuel system








New 044 pump, hardline and fittings








Drilled a hole and added a siphon feed








New hardlines running down the car








And the pump installed, sitting in a mk1 rabbit fuel pump holder








And today I am going to finally install the C2 Motorsports Stage 4 fueling kit. Cant wait!!


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

testing it out in the rain kev?.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (omllenado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omllenado* »_testing it out in the rain kev?. 

yup. was having fun in the rain and did this
























I was messing around in the parking lot and slid sideways over a speedbump...tire caught fender, fender surrendered


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

Oh and while i was at the shop... I installed the stage 4 fuel kit.
630cc injectors from C2 Motorsports








And popped the C2 Stage 4 Chip into my ecu...








not pictured, but installed the new 360* sampling pro-MAF. I have to say, the included filter is huge, not easy to fit with my boost pipe going down that way.
Driveabilty is great, AFR's seem spot on so far, but i dont know about power because it is raining. Look for new dyno numbers on Friday the 20th, Im going to have Gabe(cabzilla) take the car and get dyno'd while im in class.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That your black MAC box in that one pic? I have the same one except orange w/ black pulls.
Any info and or pics of the MAF or is it still top secret? Just wondering what the difference is from a reg. MAF.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That your black MAC box in that one pic? I have the same one except orange w/ black pulls.
Any info and or pics of the MAF or is it still top secret? Just wondering what the difference is from a reg. MAF.

That's my boss's MAC tool box. Mine is a little bigger and on the other side of the shop. I have to work on his lift on the weekends because i don't feel like pulling all the cars out to get at my lift on weekend. Anyways, I love that tool box. I had trouble choosing between blue and black. 
I don't know if the MAF is top secret or not, but it is totally different than the stock one. No element in the housing. I'm not exactly sure how it works.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

sweet I had a little fun in the rain too after sorting some stuff up. 1st and 2nd is now useless haha. going to the city in a few minutes


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (omllenado)*

Any plans for the exhaust, or are you keeping it how it is?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

you did some work. very nice


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Any plans for the exhaust, or are you keeping it how it is?

going to get it dyno'd and see what happens. I need to hold off on spending money for a while, so i wont be changing any major hardware components for a while.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_you did some work. very nice

thanks


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

















so you used to run the stock fuel pump from a mk3 running over 10psi?.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (omllenado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omllenado* »_
















so you used to run the stock fuel pump from a mk3 running over 10psi?.

no, that was stock mk2 CIS fuel pump


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
not pictured, but installed the new 360* sampling pro-MAF. I have to say, the included filter is huge, not easy to fit with my boost pipe going down that way.


More info/pics on this please.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*

Cabzilla dyno'd the car today, rumor is 567hp at 28psi. Waiting to receive the dyno sheet via email.


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

nice


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_Cabzilla dyno'd the car today, rumor is 567hp at 28psi. Waiting to receive the dyno sheet via email.

Nice numbers


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Nice numbers









thanks, esp coming from you


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

met with cabzilla last night for dinner, here is the dyno sheet


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

lol.. nice numbers :thumbsup:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_met with cabzilla last night for dinner, here is the dyno sheet









looks like smoothing is set to two-ply.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

good stuff!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
looks like smoothing is set to two-ply.

Now that is funny


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*new dyno sheet*

finally got the dyno chart. it has three pulls on it.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: new dyno sheet (xpalendocious)*

Just so everyone knows, post-2007 versions of the Dynapack software do not say "flywheel". They measure power at the hubs, not the flywheel.


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_met with cabzilla last night for dinner, here is the dyno sheet









I love the spelling of torque.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (V.R.Lvr)*

kevin, your car says hi


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

youre gonna have the show and go now.
full package.
very nice.


----------

